# Conexion relevador alarma para auto



## alex79

Necesito ayuda  con la conexión de una alarma para auto,    tiene un relevador  ,   85,86,87a,87,30.
ok. la cosa es como detectar donde conectar estos.
Mi auto es honda civic 88.     si tienen un esquema o algo asi que muestre los cables,,     gracias espero la ayuda


----------



## chetito

1.-el relevador es para cortar la corriente?
2.-es para hacer trabajar los seguros electricos?
3.-es para activar un abridor de cajuela?

si es para cortar la corriente ,el cable es uno negro con blanco (creo) y lo localizas en el switch de encendido lo cortas y la punta que te queda de el lado del switch la conectas a la terminal 87a y ala terminal 86 (haces un loop) es decir , sacas dos puntas. La otra punta del cable negro con blanco la conectas a la terminal 30, y de la alarma debe salir un cable que por lo general es color naranja y ese lo conectas a la terminal 85 del relevador, asi cuando activas la alarma con el tranmisor se bloquea la marcha.  si es para los seguros o para la cajuela avisame. la terminal 87 no se usa en este caso


----------



## kkroto

hola gente, mira gralmente los rele en autos trabajan con este esqema donde 85 y 86 reciben alimentacion (12v y masa) y completa el puente entre 30 y 87 (y 87a en este caso) d acuerdo a eso c hace la conexion q reqiera el circuito q vos qieras hacer.


----------



## renoxur

Hola como estas espero me puedas ayudar:
Lei que le proporcionaste ayuda aun colega sobre como conectar un relevador.
Mi pregunta es si me puedes echar la mano para conectar un relevador que sirva para seguros electricos ya que intente y no puedo solo me respeta una salida por lo que el actuador solo funciona de una forma.
Ojala me puedas decir como conectar el relevador o que tipo de relevador debo de comprar.
El relevador que me recomendaron es el siguiente:
85,86,30,87,87


----------



## chetito

para que carro es?
porque si son seguros de fabrica necesito saber la marca el año y el modelo

chetito


----------



## chetito

ya se cual es tu problema! tienes que conectar 2 relevadores uno para que suban los seguros y el otro para que bajen, los tienes que conectar asi: las terminales 87 y86 de ambos van a ir a 12 volts la terminal 87a tambien en los dos se conecta a tierra, de el cerebro de la alarma salen dos cables ,casi siempre son azul y verde ,cada uno de estos cables se tienen que conectar a la terminal 85 ,es decir uno a cada relevador, de los motores ,salen tambien dos cables y estos van a las terminales 85 de cada relevador un cable para cada relevador,asi al activar la alarma con el transmisor suben y bajan los seguros ,para proteccion del sistema las corrientes positivas le pones un fusible de 25 o 30 amperes 
saludos 
chetito


----------



## thors

para mi automovil compre años atraz un kit de seguros para 4 puertas y en este kit venia una caja de control 

si no la tienen observen este link

http://www.the12volt.com


----------



## IMV

mira yo trabajo instalando alarmas y usar cotes con relevadores es bantate interesante y facil, pero ten algo presente, prime si cortas el cable de encendido del auto no puedes desactivar el swich mientras manejas, te recomiendo usar el cable de start para que el carro no pueda arrancar, asi puedes usar como swich algun intrumento del carro, como la luz de parque, o el swich del cintuuron, sera mas facil y est'etico suerte con tu proyecto


----------



## pokelitos

Hey!

Visita la pagina:

http://espanol.geocities.com/torniscon/seguros/reles.html

Espero que te sirva de algo


----------



## josecaceres

chetito dijo:


> para que carro es?
> porque si son seguros de fabrica necesito saber la marca el año y el modelo
> 
> chetito



Hola chetito
lei en el foro consejos de instalación de alarmas a los switch de los seguros de fabrica, tengo un kia picanto del 2007, instale la alarma(GeniusG23Titanium) pero me hace falta conectarla al cierre central. Me podrias ayudar para poder terminar 



Jose Caceres
panama,david chiriqui


----------



## rrambo5

yo tengo una pregunta alguien me podria explicar bn como esta eso de los seguro electricos
me podrian decir bn el 30 tambien se usa??????????


----------

